# corking



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I think I got a few to work, but it's a bad idea IMO. The screwies are thinner and prone to break. I don't even know if they're the same diameter. Go drink some wine with corks, you deserve it and why risk your wine to save a few cents.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks,Ben
anyone ever try to reuse a screw cap?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

New screw caps are really not all that expensive. Go to Austin Homebrew supply


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Vance, I'll pass that along.
We have a relative trying to get into wine making but not wanting to invest a lot in gear till they see if they like it.
Guess we spoiled them with our wine and claims of how easy it is 
My other project is on hold as I have been having a little problem with my ticker and can barely tend my bees.
Haven't heard from you in a while but I don't have Internet at home and only get on with the hospital wifi or at my sons house.
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Those hearts are a problem. A virus raised cain with mine and the heart medicine has raised cain with my mind! Be careful sir and enjoy the bees.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

If they're making a small batch of wine, they might want to try the flip-top glass bottles. Our local Wegman's sells them now, right next to the canning jars, in various shapes and sizes. They're clear, and very attractive for displaying your brew. (They also make them in a variety of colors, if that's more their style.) I have re-used Grolsh bottles for this purpose -- I can pop it open for a sample, then reclose it if I want more aging.

They have a pricey initial investment but they're practically foolproof and reusable. Plus they don't have to invest in a corker or capper right away, if they're just experimenting with home brewing.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

My other project is on hold as I have been having a little problem with my ticker and can barely tend my bees.

bees are fun but can get to be a problem when health gets in the way ,and are not worth more health problems , but if you look at it like this they were here before us and are still here ,and 100 bucks next spring gets us started again ,, if they happen to die .. lost 8 hives last winter got 2 nucs this spring ... if they need bottles ,, ask at a bar the serves wine or go red neck and use canning jars ( they do not look as nice thats all )


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's five gallon of strawberry put up in quarts and pints


----------

